# Take A Look At The New Website and Be honest with me



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

First off what do you think of the site, I still have several link that I need to finish. Would you do business with me from looking at the first page of the site.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks nice - you look expensive though. Not sure that's a good thing or bad. But nice job so far on your site.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the general layout and look, and it should get you calls.

There are several grammatical errors like,
green solution's no apostrophe
being an experienced contractor
form out thats looked on the right (on the contact page)

From a customer's view,
When you use upscale, stock photos it looks "phony" (to me anyway). If you are going to use those types of photos and are marketing to that crowd, your website should reflect that.
I'd rather see pictures of homes that could be mine, with just a little paint!
Personalize your website.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

There are some mistakes on the front page as well, you might want to re-read it and check for grammer mistakes, I am not big on spelling so cant help you there. Also I think you should only have one menu option. You have a menu on the top of the page and more on the right side its confusing. There are to many site pages you should only have up to five. Most people wont evan read all of it. Other than that looks great


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I really like the layout and the feel but the text needs some work.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Your's: Do you expect quality, well we here at Diverse Painting we can provide you with... 
Try like this: Do you expect quality? Here at Diverse Painting we can provide.....This sonds better. Put question marks after all your questions????????


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

It looks very professional. The links need some work as you have mentioned. I find some of the pages seem very wordy, but informative. I am not sure what the average consumer would feel about it?

Did you hire this out or do it yourself? I like the "blog feel" about it.

I did not proof it, but on the Interior page I found a typo:

people’s


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Looks nice - you look expensive though. Not sure that's a good thing or bad. But nice job so far on your site.
> 
> Pat


Hey Pat I was Thinking the same thing, I was trying to incorporate a sense of afford ability. I'm planning on changing the index page. QUOTE=RCP;118768]I like the general layout and look, and it should get you calls.

There are several grammatical errors like,
green solution's no apostrophe
being an experienced contractor
form out thats looked on the right (on the contact page)

From a customer's view,
When you use upscale, stock photos it looks "phony" (to me anyway). If you are going to use those types of photos and are marketing to that crowd, your website should reflect that.
I'd rather see pictures of homes that could be mine, with just a little paint!
Personalize your website.
[/QUOTE]

Do you think the form looks jacked up?



dubinpainting said:


> There are some mistakes on the front page as well, you might want to re-read it and check for grammer mistakes, I am not big on spelling so cant help you there. Also I think you should only have one menu option. You have a menu on the top of the page and more on the right side its confusing. There are to many site pages you should only have up to five. Most people wont evan read all of it. Other than that looks great


I'm gonna work on the text, the software I use don't have spell-check, are at least, I don't know if it does.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> I really like the layout and the feel but the text needs some work.


Would you call me for a quote from looking at the website. Thanks




ROOMINADAY said:


> It looks very professional. The links need some work as you have mentioned. I find some of the pages seem very wordy, but informative. I am not sure what the average consumer would feel about it?
> 
> Did you hire this out or do it yourself? I like the "blog feel" about it.
> 
> ...



I did it myself, It's been a slow winter for me so I've been learn as much web design/ SEO as possible. I wonder is Blog feel a good thing or bad thing. Thanks


----------



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

I really like the way your site looks. Simple and elegant but also professional. Good job


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Marty, I like it also, I dont wont the site to look like I'm very expensive


----------



## Paint Monkey (Mar 11, 2010)

Diversers said:


> First off what do you think of the site, I still have several link that I need to finish. Would you do business with me from looking at the first page of the site.


it looks okay, but it looks like a blog. Just sayin'


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lot's of information, IMO maybe too much information. Also, I notice that the last 4 links wallpaper removal, lead paint removal etc... tabs all go back to the mission statement. I have to agree with the others it does look professional!


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Painting123, I have plans on finishing those links.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Short on content but a nice layout.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Straight Line.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 3, 2010)

*Contact page*

The Contact Page reads a little awkward. Also, if this is wordpress (it look like it), you can use a single column page template for your contact page. That would get rid of the widgets so you could put the contact from in the main content section on the page.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would consider that a blog. Some good points made above about formatting and the grammatical mistakes hit me like a ton of bricks. I agree with Chris's assessment about personalization. Maybe this statement will have some impact on your design and copy revisions:

People do not buy what they need, they buy what they want. 

A good website will turn necessity into desire. As a customer I could care less about the humdrum crap about quality. Everyone says that stuff. When hiring a painter I want efficiency, attention to detail, help with color choice, an no buyer's remorse. Don't tell me about how great you are, show me with testimonials and a picture portfolio. I want to see an about us page and read your history. Show me you are the type of person I want to do business with. 

As service contractors we all tend to go right to the high quality, licensed and insured crap. That's not what creates leads from a website. You do hit some good points on your home page so I know you do get where I am coming from. As it stands right now I would click off your site in maybe 5-10 seconds as it does not present real benefits or entice me to call or read further.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

pedros said:


> Does anyone have any help getting on the front page search results?



Yes, you don't achieve it by spamming forums.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Yes, you don't achieve it by spamming forums.


Funny stuff!


----------

